# Knitting Looms vs Knitting Needles



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Can you all give me some feed back on using the knitting looms vs the regular knitting needles? I have about 5 left thumbs when using knitting needles and wonder if a knitting loom would be bettter for me.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I use both looms & needles. Check out the web site www.knittingboard.com They show how to use the looms they sell.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I watched a Martha Stewart video - although I don't really care for her. That is what to got me to thinking - saw an ad on TV and have heard different ones here talking about looms. Wish there was a way I could try one without purchasing it. Problems right???? Maybe I need to check with JoAnn's and see if they ever have a demo on them at their store. Thanks.


----------



## Lovepurple (Jun 4, 2011)

I switched to loom knitting about 5 years ago and I love it.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

How do the patterns differ from using needles?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I know several people at the Senior Center who were not knitters, took up the loom knitting to do baby hats for charity. Great. For me, it would never be a substitute for knitting with needles. Part of the enjoyment for mee is feeling the fiber and the maipulation of by hands. I want to control the tension of the stitches, not have to loom do it for me and I don't feel that they are very versital..... Of course, I have been hand knitting along time. If I had no history, maybe I would feel differently.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been looking at a video online and I may try it one of these days. To bad my mother still isn't here as she bought all of the new gadgets. I just checked my supply and no loom that looks like thee


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been looking at a video online and I may try it one of these days. To bad my mother still isn't here as she bought all of the new gadgets. I just checked my supply and no loom that looks like these, but two that make flowers. When I pass on someone will get a bunch of items from me - guess it is in the genes.  Saw where Wal-Mart has a set that isn't real expensive, but states it isn't available in the stores. I plan on being at Jo Ann's tomorrow, so guess what is on my list? Sorry make that today it is after midnight.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My mother was more of a thread crocheter than a knitter, but when my baby sisters came along (planned family, as opposed to me, the accident eleven years earlier), she used a 'toy' plastic loom to knit them skirts, scarves, and hats. She only took up knitting with two needles after they were all in school. Two needles are more portable than even a small loom.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Loom knitting reminds me of spool weaving only on a bigger spool. I therefore never looked into it much but agree with other comments - I can't quite imagine missing the zen of hand knitting.

As for being all thumbs - how long have you been knitting? Which method of knitting do you use - another method may work better for you...there are a multitude of methods to try out.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I made my own knitting loom out of trim wood and 1/8" wooden dowels. It works great and I love it.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

The looms are easier to use. Wrap the yarn in its relaxed state around the pegs, then lift the yarn over the pegs. Don't pull the yarn tightly around the pges. I made my own loom from trim wood and 1/8" wooden dowels, cut to the length I wanted. I glued the dowels onto one piece of the trim wood, let them dry, then glued another piece of trim wood over the top. My gauge is about the same as using size 8 or 9 knitting needles. Making your own loom is easy and you can make it as long as you want.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I have been looking at a video online and I may try it one of these days. To bad my mother still isn't here as she bought all of the new gadgets. I just checked my supply and no loom that looks like thee


If you want a realllly cheap way to try loom knitting to see if you can master it easily enough....Get a large hair comb, the one's with the really fat wide apart teeth. Yarn of course and a crochet hook is sometimes helpful but your fingers serve well enough for this. Loop the yarn around each tooth so that the yarn crosses in the back away from you and continue to wrap all the teeth in this circular way. Then start back the other direction wrapping the teeth the same way with the crossing in the back. Once those two wraps are on start lifting the bottom loop up and over the tooth making sure that the upper wrap stays on the tooth. Do this all the way across the comb. Once that first row is done you wrap again and lift the bottom stitch again and repeat till you have the length you want. This will give you an idea of what using a single rake knitting board would be like. There are a lot more things that can be done but this gives a taste for super cheap.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

the looms are okay for just basic type knitting but if you want to do things like lace with fine yarn needles best, if you want designs in the pattern like snow flakes and such I don't see how that is possible outside of handstitching them on. I didn't find them very relaxing either and to bulky to take places and I always tote my knitting in some form with me. 

Here is an idea you can buy just one loom and give it spin see if that is what your comfortable with. I have noticed more patterns coming about now.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't been practicing long and I totally don't understand the different methods - even after reading the posts for awhile. There isn't a knitting shop close to my home and I don't know anyone who knits and I am a visual person. I just feel there is to much needle for me to handle, but I understand the reason the needles are long. I have always admired those who knit. May years ago I worked at a savings and loan and this one lady knitted beautiful - I mean beautiful sweaters. I have crocheted several items, but knitting is like I have 5 left thumbs.  Maybe I just don't have enough patience.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> the looms are okay for just basic type knitting but if you want to do things like lace with fine yarn needles best, if you want designs in the pattern like snow flakes and such I don't see how that is possible outside of handstitching them on. I didn't find them very relaxing either and to bulky to take places and I always tote my knitting in some form with me.
> 
> Here is an idea you can buy just one loom and give it spin see if that is what your comfortable with. I have noticed more patterns coming about now.


Cathy47, it might have been that way awhile ago, however there are now some amazing books out there for looming almost anything you can knit  I have quite a few books in my possession and have patterns for shawls, sweaters, etc. You can also learn different stitches on the loom, including Bobbles, purls etc. So don't just put it off to the basics, it might have started out that way, but not any more


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not a needle knitter and I enjoy the looms. I wish I knew how to convert needle patterns to the loom.
I also crochet and understand what the other ladies are saying about them not being versatile, however, I think they are more versatile than we know. Just takes experience. There are some wonderful videos on Youtube.com and groups on Facebook. I like Good Knit Kisses for one. Will be glad to share others if you want them. I really like the double knit on the looms. I've made hats and a bag on the Knifty Knitter looms I bought at Walmart. They were on sale for, I think, $12.99 for the round looms, then I boutht the long looms as well. I may invest in some of the better made looms once I practice more. Good luck with your looming if you decide to give it a try. It's really very easy.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Knitting looms remind me of making pot holders on a loom when I was a kid and that was fun. I sold them door to door one summer. I think there are just different ways for the different kinds of people.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wait until Michael's has a 50% off coupon to buy the looms.


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to know there are more loom knitters out there, & more trying it. Had to give up using needles & crochet hooks so I was glad to find using the looms to fill in my desire to create something from yarn. Know it isn't for everying one, but it is fun. Sooner


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree that the looms lack versatility, but when I purchased a small loom for preemie hats it was only $5.00. Again, you don't have a lot of choices to get different looks but if you are doing them for charity and need quite a few fast, the loom is a good option. It is also a good craft to do with children to teach them to do charitable works. They can do doll hats as well. Actually, for people with hand problems, a loom may be a good option! There must be more one can do with them than hats and scarves because they come in various shapes & sizes.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Go to your Goodwill or thrift stores to look for looms if you just want to try one out. I see them there all the time I got a beautiful wooded one and I don't loom knit, but I might some day.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

My step-daughter makes hats with bulky yarn using two contrasting colors. She has had a lot of success selling them. She has also made Afghans by doing squares and fastening them together. I will see if she can send me some pictures to post.


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

I have started to use looms a couple years ago now. I love them. You can make a lot of things with them once you learn how to do the different stitches that you can do on them. Look online, there are tons of free patterns. Youtube is a wonderful place to look for many items to make and to watch videos of how some things are made. I started to learn to knit with needles after I started looming. I love my looms.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I like your kitty. My kitty is black and white and he is my shadow. He loves the taste of knitting needles and yarn and he can make quick work out of a sewing machine bobbin. I am very poorly coordinated and I learn slowly. ( ask my husband) I have had to make up my mind that I am going to do things any way. I would miss out on a lot of life If I didn't. I do many things to compensate for my problems. I accept that I won't finish projects as fast as others. I make sure I clearly understand how something is done. I practice and practice. I accept that somethings won't be perfect. I don't over challenge myself but I don't give up either. I get the best tools for the job that I can. I have been a sewer all my life. I enjoy it and I have made many beautiful things but I really work at it. People compliment me on the clothing I make and say they can't sew. I think to myself if you only knew what it takes for me to do this well. I am probably a stronger person because things don't come easily. If you want to knit and crochet; pick projects that are appropriate for your level of skill and then do them. That is what I am doing right now and I do struggle with it.


----------



## LoveMyScarves (Sep 13, 2011)

The Knifty Knitter looms are very inexpensive plastic looms and you can buy the circular ones or rectangular. Generally you would use at least a worsted weight of yarn on these - Red Heart works great. Your total investment would be under $20. There are lots of videos on YouTube that show how to do it and many books on Amazon or at the craft stores and WalMart. It's a totally different feel from hand knitting but you can make great scarves, hats, afghans and sweaters using them. There are several loom knitting groups on Yahoo Groups that are great for support and answers. Like knitting, machine knitting or crochet, this is another way to create fabric.


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

My daughter uses the knitting looms; I guess I should mention she is totally blind. She has even made socks, with a turned heel, on her little round one. She makes hats on the larger round one and scarfs on the oval one; you can knit and purl for a ribbed pattern. A good book to go along with the loom would be nice for you to get started. Especially one that has pictures. She has the book Loom knitting socks, which is a nice book and really gets into patterns and everything. It's by Isela Phelps. We keep it simple, since she's blind so I haven't done any of the patterns. She has done some ribbing. I'll include a photo of her first pair of sox.


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

I love my looms, but have you tried knooking?


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

My granddaughter was very successful with the loom when she was about 13 or 14 years old. She could whip out hats very quickly I found the fabric she produced lacked stretch. 
I tied one of the sock looms, nf eventually was so frustrated by trying to get the loop over the hook that i packed it back up and returned it to JoAnn's. 
I learned to knit about 5th Grade and am now 80. I seem to be blessed with a fair amount of small muscle coordination and usually have little trouble following directions and patterns. So maybe thats not a fair evaluation. Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

My granddaughter was very successful with the loom when she was about 13 or 14 years old. She could whip out hats very quickly I found the fabric she produced lacked stretch. 
I tried one of the sock looms, and eventually was so frustrated by trying to get the loop over the hook that I packed it back up and returned it to JoAnn's. 
I learned to knit about 5th Grade and am now 80. I seem to be blessed with a fair amount of small muscle coordination and usually have little trouble following directions and patterns. So maybe thats not a fair evaluation. Joan 8060


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

This is very timely. I just showed one of my stitchery group
"how to loom". She immediately loved it. During our visit
she used the small loom to make a hat for an American Girl
Doll. I love the loom. Yes, especially for donated items..
it is the yarn not the stitch that makes the item great.

Check out, Michaels, AC Moore, and JoAnn Fabrics they all carry the looms and the internet has a wealth of information.
Ther was a post on knitting paradise this week that showed
a beautiful child's dress among other thing.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

How great! Your daughter puts me to shame. Please give her my compliments.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I have a set of the round plastic looms, and a set of the rectangle ones. I find them a lot of fun, and have "knit" neckscarves and a shawl. However, my favorite is still using my circular knitting needles for everything else. I just don't seem to want to spend the time to learn to do more. Maybe one of these days... . :?


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I use both methods and enjoy both of them. I use my looms for open work such as shawls and scarves--when I want a lace type of look. I do a finer lace work with needles and do knit socks with needles.

I have a loom for socks and have a pair of socks I'm working on with it now.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Can you all give me some feed back on using the knitting looms vs the regular knitting needles? I have about 5 left thumbs when using knitting needles and wonder if a knitting loom would be bettter for me.


You say you are all thumbs when knitting with needles. Are you using straights or circulars? Do you pick or throw? All these factors come into play when knitting. Many gals find using circulars easier because the needle is shorter and all the work ends up in your lap vs. hanging out in right or left field. Give a 29"-32" circular a try. All my knitting, flat and in the round is now done on circulars.

Happy knitting.

Becca :-D


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you I will; she will be pleased.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I haven't been practicing long and I totally don't understand the different methods - even after reading the posts for awhile. There isn't a knitting shop close to my home and I don't know anyone who knits and I am a visual person. I just feel there is to much needle for me to handle, but I understand the reason the needles are long. I have always admired those who knit. May years ago I worked at a savings and loan and this one lady knitted beautiful - I mean beautiful sweaters. I have crocheted several items, but knitting is like I have 5 left thumbs.  Maybe I just don't have enough patience.


Since you are a visual, I can relate. I re-taught myself to knit when I was recovering from hip replacement. I got videos from the library and just kept re-winding them till I got the idea in my head. 
I also found that those old fashioned 14" straight needles were just too awkward for me, but circular needles were just right.
I also have been thinking of getting some sort of knitting machine, but am afraid it might be noisy so that is on hold. But the idea of a wooden knitting board intrigues me. 
I knit so many things, that something for "straight" work might save me some time.
I think I will look up some of the things you ladies have suggested on the web.
Never give up


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

Just want to offer some advice about buying different looms. I was really disappointed when I bought the Noble 100 loom from Frame Knitting. The pegs are so close together & the pegs don't have the slot on them to run your pick(?) down. Maybe okay for others to use, but it wasn't for me. Just wanted to offer my experience with it. All of the knifty Knitters are easy & fun to use. Sooner


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Have you tried threading the yarn through a straw or ink pen "body" or other hollow tube to wrap the pegs.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

With 5 left thumbs, a loom might work better. A loom isn't good for me, because I have carpal tunnel, and I like portable projects, and I like to knit for babies. Even with using two strands of worsted weight yarn at the same time, the holes are awfully big. People claim looms are fast. But they are equivalent to awfully large knitting needles. I've been wanting to compare my time to a loom knitter's time. If I used a size 15 circular needle and two strands of worsted weight, I might finish a hat as fast as a loom knitter. But I don't want such a loosely knitted hat. 

But I'm making these comments with all "I" messages. I like these type of projects, this density of stitches, yada, yada. If it works for you, that's great. It's better than not knitting at all. A good source of patterns is BevsCountryCottage.com.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Can you all give me some feed back on using the knitting looms vs the regular knitting needles? I have about 5 left thumbs when using knitting needles and wonder if a knitting loom would be bettter for me.


Check out thrift stores. I got a whole set of round looms for $2. That way if you don't like it you haven't spent much. If you or someone you know is handy with a drill you can make you own long looms too. The round looms are good for worsted weight and bulky but some of the long looms use finer yarn.
Also I just bought The Knook kit and if you crochet this is really neat. I just finished a dishcloth and it looks just like one I knitted on regular needles. I even tried some cables and decreases. Looks good to me!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kittykatzmom, if it's the length of the knitting needles that is bothering you, try 10" needles for dishcloths, scarves, and learning in general until you have mastered the basics. When you are ready for bigger projects, you can use circulars instead of straight needles to keep from having 14" needles sticking out there. There's nothing wrong with looms if that's what you want to do, but why not learn both? Both Susan Bates and Boye make the 10 inch needles, available at Joann or Michael's. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Sue


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for your encouragement - do you have a picture of your kitty to share? Meka is my kitty's name and she is the last of my 3 girls. I had Soxx and Luvie, but they have gone to the Rainbow Bridge - two months apart. That was really rough for me. When I came home without Luvie Meka was in the living room and she gave me a look like - am I next? That was 4 years ago, so Meka and I are very close.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Now there is an idea. I was at JoAnn's today looking things over and what I may do is buy some looms for my Christmas present. What better time than winter to get really good and frustrated??? Thanks to all for their helpful suggestions. I really love this website and the people. :-D


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks I had a 50 per cent off one today, but used it for yarn - I think I will try to find someone in my area to see if they have a loom I could try - Like I said before a good winter project.


----------



## knittykitty62 (Sep 26, 2011)

I use a loom for a change of pace and enjoy it very much. What I usually make with it is prayer shawls. I cannot imagine my life without knitting needles in it though.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I haven't been practicing long and I totally don't understand the different methods - even after reading the posts for awhile. There isn't a knitting shop close to my home and I don't know anyone who knits and I am a visual person. I just feel there is to much needle for me to handle, but I understand the reason the needles are long. I have always admired those who knit. May years ago I worked at a savings and loan and this one lady knitted beautiful - I mean beautiful sweaters. I have crocheted several items, but knitting is like I have 5 left thumbs.  Maybe I just don't have enough patience.


You need to do continental knitting. Hold the yarn in the same hand you do when you're crocheting. Look at you tube videos for continental knitting. You will LOVE it.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Since it is getting close to winter hopefully I will do this. Not cutting grass so much anymore. Will keep you all updated. Thanks.


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

I bought my granddaughter a loom when she was visiting this summer ... she enjoyed it but I found that I ended up having alot of thumb joint pain. Also, I could never give up my knitting circular needles and I have no hand pain knitting.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks never thought of that. They say this is the Golden Years with all the aches and pains.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

I got the round looms and made some fingerless gloves with them. The pattern said to use 2 strands of worsted weight so they are really thick. I've got knitting machines, I crochet, and taught myself to hand knit, and I just bought The Knook. I love learning how to do new stuff and enjoy all of them. The machines make things really quickly but sometimes you just want to sit on the couch with a blanket in your lap and make something. I don't think I'll ever hand knit a sweater or anything large but small things are fun!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am getting ready fo winter when there isn't yard work. I can't stay in even during the winter months.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Now there is an idea. I was at JoAnn's today looking things over and what I may do is buy some looms for my Christmas present. What better time than winter to get really good and frustrated??? Thanks to all for their helpful suggestions. I really love this website and the people. :-D


I don't think you'll get frustrated!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I knit both ways and after a while I realized I can make anything with the looms that I can make with 2 straight needles. I switch back and forth on projects to rest my hands. It is great when your hands are getting a little bit "older" and get tired of the repetitions of 2 needles. The round looms can be bought at Joanne's with a coupon for around 12 bucks and come with beginner instructions. Go to you- tube for more advanced projects when you are ready. You are not limited to round objects-- these looms can make flat panels also. A small learning curve may lead you to a grand new yarny adventure!!!


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I love this group as well. Wish we were all neighbors!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks people on here are so helpful.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Wouldn't we all have a ball if we all lived closer? Our poor families might be glad we aren't!!!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't get anything done now and if I were closer those few things wouldn't get done - I do enjoy chatting with eveyone and appreciate their help - even if I don't listen at time. :roll:


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I would get more done. We could do all those household chores together and then have fun with our needles, hooks and looms!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

suthengrl said:


> I think I would get more done. We could do all those household chores together and then have fun with our needles, hooks and looms!


You have the right idea.


----------



## bwillow (Jan 28, 2011)

I have tried numerous times thru the years to knit,, I have a hard time with the tensions. I saw a gal loom knitting at a bazaar and inquired about them. I was so impressed that I went out and bought me a green Knifty Knitter loom. I had 13 hats knitted by the end of the week! I have no troubles with tension using the looms. So far I have knitted over 35 hats, 5 scarves, 4 pair of socks and am going to work on mittens next. I have also purchased at Goodwill and stores like that , the whole set of looms, including the long looms and I love them all!
Hugs,Darleen M.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

for smaller things to hand knit Knit Bin has some 7 inch one that are inexpensive


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

I knit but now I just do the loom because I do for charity and it is much easier - I can do that and carry on a conversation or watch TV. you don't have to pay so much attention to your work


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad many of you are using the looms & enjoy them. Didn't know so many knitters also used them. We live in the country but have a WalMart in town & 2 in Joplin(just 1) since the tornado. Have aHobby Lobby & Michaels. Joanns was also destroyed in the storm. Hard for me to do much shopping anymore, my MS is getting worse. That's why the looms are easier for me to use. Do enjoy reading the chat & new members? Sooner


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I will do all the ironing but refuse to mop!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry for all the bad weather you all had over that way. I live right off I-64 in So. Indiana and went through my first tornado this past June. Nothing as bad as what the Joplin area experienced and no loss of lives. The devastation in America has been awful this year and I think of those who lost so much often. You can order online from Wal-Mart and pick up merchandise at the store for no cost - otherwise shipping can make a big dent in the pocketbook. Good luck.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

I use and teach with both knitting looms and needles. A few nice things about looms are you can use either hand, you don't loose your stitches and you can put it down without worrying if the cat is going to take off with it! If you haven't tried looms give it a try!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I teach both ways too and everyone is so amazed at what all these looms can produce.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I want to make a flat panel baby blanket/afghan on the long KK loom (rather than double knit and have to put the panels together). Do you have a suggestion for the stitch I should use. If I do the double knit, I'm not sure how to join the panels.
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

just load the pegs like it was a round loom instead of going across it-- does that make sense?


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I know how to do knit and purl stitches. I did part of a flat panel on the long KK loom using the entire loom for the widest panel possible. It left the center, where I went around the curve of the loom, higher than the rest so I frogged it.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

did you use the peg at the end when you turned to go up the other side? that ususally works for me I'm wondering if we are talking about the same loom-- wish I was there to help you more


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I used the longest Knifty Knitter loom and yes I used the end peg to go around the "curve" at the end, which would be the center of the blanket.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

you can do flat panals on the round looms, just don't join the last and first sts. Just turn around and go back and forth that way. There were some pictures some one made on looms. Very detail work on womans tops. Done on knifty yellow loom. I am missing the yellow. Want to find one some where. Any where you can buy just 1 loom?


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the round looms but the long loom makes the widest flat panel. I've done flat panels on the round looms as well. Thanks!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

if you want just one loom you will have to pay more but you should be able to find it at knittingwarehouse.com


----------



## tronald45 (Jul 12, 2011)

Love them!!! I learned to use them before I learned on needles. I can finish a hat in a short period of time. I made over 10 hats last year as a newbie. I have the nifty knitter looms. All of them. I would not mind getting the Martha Stewart set. I love my needle knitting too. It just gives a little different way to do it but the results are the same.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the name of knittingwarehouse.com. Went there and found all kinds of things. Thanks again


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

sometimes they are a little pricey but sometimes a yarny needs what she needs!!! Happy Looming!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Thanks for the name of knittingwarehouse.com. Went there and found all kinds of things. Thanks again


On a side note--- my daughter just moved to Ashville NC small world huh?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> sometimes they are a little pricey but sometimes a yarny needs what she needs!!! Happy Looming!


got that right! :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I use looms for double- layer cloth and needles (well, Addi circulars mostly) for the other projects.

This scarf and hat are double - layered. Very thick, bulky, no cold can ever get through. And it will have no "wrong side" with no special pattern.

But it "eats" more than double the yarn amount than a single- layer cloth does.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> jacki.reynolds3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the name of knittingwarehouse.com. Went there and found all kinds of things. Thanks again
> ...


I'm 40 mins down I26 from Asheville. Small world but getting smaller all the time. She'll like it here.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

so have you ever been to the Knitting Paradise store in Biltmore Historic Village? I keep hearing how great it is but on it's website it looks to be too rich for my blood. Opinion?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Andrea in tn, no never been there. I can't afford that area. Plus I don't drive so it's hard to go that far. It's about an hour drive from me. Nice area to visit, but not for my income level.But if I ever find myself there, I will definitly check it out. Didn't know it was there.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

While I was at Joanne's, I saw a sock knitting loom (small). I bought it ($25.99). I used my 50% off any regular item coupon to get it for $13.00. I don't like it at all. It's complicated, the learning curve is longer than I'd like, and there are several things you must do to be successful that they don't mention on the DVD. They could have done much better on the DVD for instructions. You have to figure out that there is a groove on each of the pegs and your pick has to go in that groove or you fight with getting the yarn under or over the peg. How you must hold the pick for success and ease isn't shown and other things they take for granted that you'll figure out. I didn't until I'd watched it four times! It also takes a lot longer than knitting by hand. I liked that you could use one loom to change sizes, and that you don't have to "join the four needles together. But, it remains it's really difficult, hard to handle and the instructions aren't complete as they should be. Plus there aren't any patterns included. Too bulky to be mobile.

I give it a five-fingers-down rating. Maybe the larger looms are better. Let me know if they are, please. But, they'd have to be a lot faster and easier than this one!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you check for a video on U-Tube? That might help. I don't think I would ever attempt socks, but I am sure home knitted socks are better than what a person can purchase in a store anymore.


----------



## velizabethwhite (Sep 30, 2011)

I actually purchased a set of circle looms and find them easier to make a baby hat and now I'm making a baby blanket (flat, not joined in the round). I think it might be easier and faster to make certain projects.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

They have free patterns too. Good site for loom(ers?)


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> While I was at Joanne's, I saw a sock knitting loom (small). I bought it ($25.99). I used my 50% off any regular item coupon to get it for $13.00. I don't like it at all. It's complicated, the learning curve is longer than I'd like, and there are several things you must do to be successful that they don't mention on the DVD. They could have done much better on the DVD for instructions. You have to figure out that there is a groove on each of the pegs and your pick has to go in that groove or you fight with getting the yarn under or over the peg. How you must hold the pick for success and ease isn't shown and other things they take for granted that you'll figure out. I didn't until I'd watched it four times! It also takes a lot longer than knitting by hand. I liked that you could use one loom to change sizes, and that you don't have to "join the four needles together. But, it remains it's really difficult, hard to handle and the instructions aren't complete as they should be. Plus there aren't any patterns included. Too bulky to be mobile.
> 
> I give it a five-fingers-down rating. Maybe the larger looms are better. Let me know if they are, please. But, they'd have to be a lot faster and easier than this one!


You were very brave to start with that little loom from @#$%^& believe me the round looms are much easier and usually what people learn on. You can even make sox on the smallest blue one. I would recomend you start with basic hats until you learn to love them . The sock loom you are talking about is a bugger for experienced loomies


----------



## craftyjoy (Sep 2, 2011)

I have an assortment of looms and boards (plastic and wooden), ranging in peg size from extra fine to 11/16". They can be used to make anything from socks to afghans and sweater-coats. In my craft library are a couple of books on loom knitting, written by Isela Phelps. These things are a life-saver to me, as I seem to be developing arthritis in my hands, and cannot always wield knitting needles or a crochet hook comfortably.

Currently, I am making a rug on a 36" board. I already have a finished rug in front of my recliner. Check out the DA Looms and the Authentic Knitting Board web sites. You may be surprised at what you find. You can do practically anything on a loom that you can do with needles, even lace.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to see if I can still use my loom now that I just dislocated my finger and crocheting is a problem!


----------



## knittingfromleft (Jan 11, 2017)

I enjoy using my Knifty knitter round looms. This year 2017, I'm going to try using my rectangle loom. Loom knitting goes much faster for me than using knitting needles. I make baby bootie/mittens on my smallest round loom.


----------



## plattitudeseeker (Feb 16, 2014)

When I started out, first my mom taught me to crochet. Then got some looms from wal mart when I got older. Used them for many years before the internet. Then I learned to knit. I was a knitting snob for years. I have a project on the loom right now... The pattern only works right on the loom. So, I'm not going to be a snob and love all different fiber arts. I regret being a snob all those years. As long as you are happy with what you are doing, who the heck cares how you do it. I just love fiber and using the looms for thicker yarn is a lot easier. I don't like using big needles. So, for my dish cloths and other delicate things, I knit. For this blanket for my new grandson coming in June, I am using the loom. Quicker. I like the thickness as the floors in my son's home are all concrete with some sort of covering. This will be nice to lay the baby on in the middle of the floor and enjoy looking around at all that goes on in the home.


----------

